
Show HN: Hackercouch - couchsurfing for hackers - captn3m0
https://hackercouch.com/
======
captn3m0
We haven't changed much since the last time this was on HN 2 years back
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10646551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10646551)).

But I thought it would be nice to get some new feedback (and maybe a few more
hosts!)

